# Giveaway Promotion



## Big Dawg (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm sure everyone is now aware of the newest forum Giveaway Promotion so be sure and get your 5 post going and then get entered to win great prizes ! This is an added benefit of PT and is greatly appreciated by myself so let's get the word out to those who are not yet signed up to PT. Thanks to the staff for their consideration generosity when it comes to us members.


----------



## samda5 (Jul 16, 2010)

a great add to the site


----------

